# Java FX TableView disable Column



## sparefroh (15. Jan 2014)

Hey Leute,

habe nun gegooglt aber leider wieder nichts gefunden.

Ich stehe vor dem Problem, dass ich gerne in einer gewisse Columns ausblenden möchte so das sie der User nicht sieht.

Ich befülle die Table mit einer Map und da sollen aber alle Daten drin bleiben.

Generell stelle ich in der TableView eine Tabelle aus der Datenbank dar, und jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich die ID von der Datenbank brauche um sie auf die nächste Seite in meinem Programm weitergeben zu können um ein Statement mit einer where Klausel ergänzen zu können.


```
select * from emp where id = ?
```


(daher sollten die Daten auch in der Map bleiben), aber der Benutzer sollte diese ID oder was auch immer nicht sehen können.

Ich hoffe ich habe das Problem halbwegs verständlich erklärt.

LG

Johannes


----------



## dzim (20. Jan 2014)

[c]TableColumn<S,T>#setVisible(boolean)[/c] erlaubt dir eine Zeile unsichtbar zu machen - sie wird aber dennoch konstruiert und befüllt.
Auf deinem TableView kannst du mit [c]TableView#setTableMenuButtonVisible(boolean)[/c] steuern, ob ein Menü zur Verfügung steht, das dem User erlaubt, Spalten ein- und auszublenden - wenn du das nicht willst, der default ist *false*.


----------



## sparefroh (20. Jan 2014)

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort!


----------



## dzim (20. Jan 2014)

Bitte, aber interessanter ist: Hilft dir das denn? War das die gesuchte Lösung, oder eher nicht?


----------



## sparefroh (23. Jan 2014)

Ja, danke das war die Lösung die ich mir erhofft hatte 

Funktioniert einwandfrei!

Lg

Johannes


----------

